
Ask HN: How to get in to the .NET or Java ecosystems? - holydude
Can anyone give an objective summary of tools,apis,libraries that you should be at least briefly familiar with to get hired in your random non-hyped corporation ?<p>I would say it&#x27;s way easier to start with something like Ruby and its ecosystem than Java or .NET (or even JS these days).<p>Which one is easier of the two ? (of course not talking about the grammar and runtime but tools,libs,documentation,apis around it. By doing pet projects and slowly getting familiar with tools like Maven and Spring one cannot expect to be able to pass very specific questions related to them.)
======
NicoJuicy
.Net is in my opinion easier. Syntax between Java and c# is also similar, but
namespaces and packages on .Net are so much better.

Just start with the Visual Studio Community edition and use Nuget to import
libraries.

Then pick the corresponding project ( asp.net mvc or Winforms or ...) and
start building.

~~~
brudgers
I agree about .NET having less friction than Java. I think it is largely a
result of not having to make as many technical decisions regarding tooling
selection. This means that secondary support such as blogs and StackOverflow
tend to assume similar environments, i.e some flavor of Visual Studio.
Similarly, tutorials are likely to work on what a new programmer has running
without installing another IDE (or Vim or Emacs).

